# Pool Cue



## Kyle Extensioncord (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi my name is Kyle, 
I am 23 years old trying help my local Youth Centre. I'm in the process of buying 2 pool cues for 200.00 if not more. I'm guessing within the first month they will be broken. So here's what I'm hoping to do... 




I need some sort of prints for the pieces. In the video it says you can find online virtual cue maker. I cant find anything on the internet. Can someone help me find a layout??? Willing you buy layout too if I must.


Thanks in advance


----------



## pahern (Jan 21, 2014)

This might help-http://www.finewoodworking.com/woodworking-plans/article/turning-a-pool-cue.aspx.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

$200.00 for 2 pool cues for kids is way too much, more like $20.00 each for kids. :thumbdown:


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I totally agree with tvman. If you expect them to be broken readily, you must be out of your mind to spend that much on them.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*check out these links*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/anyone-tried-making-pool-cue-36888/


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

As mentioned $20 to maybe $30 is all I would pay for a pool cue used has a house stick. I would never use anything but a one piece pool cue for a house stick so you should have s good selection of sticks in that range. 

In general cues are turned several times before you get to the final finish turn, with dry time of months in between each turning. It can and does get more involved and I'm not just talking about fancy inlay work in the butt of the cue. These days there is a lot of technology crambed in there depending on the quality of the cue. Laminated shafts to get the proper flex used for dampening, the right taper yet have it stay straight and weight proportionate etc. The inlay work is nothing more then for esthetics all be it a lot of work and very beautiful in some cues.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Tow hundred a piece with them figuring they would be broken sounds like they are being paid for with public funds or someone is out of their mind!
Tom


----------

